# Waxing - Need help/advice



## Rugs (Apr 12, 2013)

I have a Groupon for a waxing. The girl on the phone said I could do a bikini wax, a Brazilian wax, or anything in between. 

I have never had waxing in that area and would like some input from both males and females. 

I am 47 years old. ( if that matters)


----------



## freeshias (Jul 7, 2013)

I personally can't IMAGINE the pain involved with waxing down there...I tried waxing just one leg, and it was so painful I had to give up!
If you want to try it, more power to ya!
My humble opinion...JUST getting a bikini wax= hardly worth the money involved (?) 
Brazilian (I believe) is getting it ALL removed? Go for it! You only live once  I've achieved that look through shaving, and it really looks nice.


----------



## MrsDraper (May 27, 2013)

Rugs said:


> I have a Groupon for a waxing. The girl on the phone said I could do a bikini wax, a Brazilian wax, or anything in between.
> 
> I have never had waxing in that area and would like some input from both males and females.
> 
> I am 47 years old. ( if that matters)


I would start with a bikini wax since it is a groupon. I wax everything but a strip when I get a bikini wax. 

I would go to someplace I know and trust to get a full on brazillian. 

I had to work my courage up anyway before I started getting brazillian waxes. But afterward it gets really easy. Good luck!


----------



## bravenewworld (Mar 24, 2013)

Brazilian if the reviews on yelp are good. Don't schedule the week before your period as it's more painful. 

Take 2 Motrin or similar pain reliever about an hour before you go. I use to hate brazilians but that makes it tolerable. Honestly pain is not too bad except when the do the upper lips but that part is over fast.


----------



## Rugs (Apr 12, 2013)

I was thinking landing strip what do guys usually prefer?


----------



## notmarriedyet (Nov 10, 2012)

Pain isn't too bad at all. Take a couple Motrin and you will be fine. It only takes a couple seconds. 

Most CRUCIAL:: can't stress enough - do your research. Use a reputable place. That's the difference between a good experience and a traumatizing one. 
You're baring all, and if they aren't sanitary - that's one infection you don't want. 

I prefer Nair vanilla smoothie creme. You put a creme on all your hair, let it sit for a few, then wipe the hair away. Totally pain free. It doesn't last like a wax, rather like a shave. But it gets the places a razor cannot. 

Good moisturization after any treatment is also highly recommended. 

 good luck!

I'm a chick but I LOVE the landing strips. Cute!


----------



## Unaware (Jan 7, 2013)

Rugs said:


> I was thinking landing strip what do guys usually prefer?


I have found that guys like the triangle, so I would always get a XX. 
But ask the salon what their definitions are. 
I would have everything taken off down there and a bit of a tidy up on the triangle on the mound, This was called a XX at my salon.

NB. If they don't use disposable strips or applicators or ask you to take off your panties without offering you a paper G/ thong then walk away. 
If at any point you feel they are not professional walk away. Its not worth it


----------



## donny64 (Apr 21, 2012)

Landing strip or triangle. Or, for some reason, totally bare on a thin woman seems nice to me too.

And yes, before you go...MOTRIN. 

If you like the results, and then want to go with a much less painful method...try SUGARING. Turned my W onto this after some research. She was a die hard waxer, going every few weeks or so, and swore she'd never go to anyone else other than the woman she went to. I talked her into trying sugaring, once. She says she will NEVER wax again, and has changed where she goes because the woman who waxed her does not do sugaring. Much less painful, far fewer ingrown hairs, and the sugaring does not take healthy skin with it the way waxing does. Sugaring takes the hair out in the direction of growth, not "against the grain" the way waxing does (and in the process breaking hairs off instead of pulling them out). Yes, it still stings a bit, but as long as she takes her motrin before she goes, she says it is FAR better pain wise and end results wise. She was completely shocked at how much less painful it was the first time she went. Enjoyable? No. But far less painful. And ingrown hairs are almost completely a thing of the past.


----------



## notmarriedyet (Nov 10, 2012)

Donny64-

Is sugaring something you can do at home? I'm interested. Are they done in salons?


----------



## bravenewworld (Mar 24, 2013)

I've had both waxing and sugaring. Sugaring is less painful as it goes on at a cooler temperature. 

However, sugaring does not remove shorter hair that waxing does. Also, you have to go over areas multiple times. Sugaring my legs took twice the time that waxing does.


----------



## bravenewworld (Mar 24, 2013)

notmarriedyet said:


> Donny64-
> 
> Is sugaring something you can do at home? I'm interested. Are they done in salons?


You definitely can't do it at home, it's something you would only want a very experienced person to do. 

It's basically like a ball of goo they fold and reuse w/out strips - if you don't know what you're doing it would be very difficult to pull up any hair and would make a gigantic (and sticky!) mess.


----------



## IsGirl3 (Nov 13, 2012)

Rugs, I would try to get reviews of the place. by me, it's expensive - $65, but if I go every month, it's like $55. anyway, 2 years ago I found a cheaper place. It took a very long time because the women put on very thin strips of wax at a time, she seemed inexperienced, and she burned my labia so that my skin peeled a few days later like a sunburn, and skin was raw. 

I never went back there. Even at the place I go to, I've used 3 different people, but now I just ask for one person because I think she is better than the others. So hopefully you can get a recommendation.

My husband likes it and I really like it especially during the summer when I wear bikinis. I'm the same age as you.


----------



## lapdog (Jul 12, 2013)

Rugs said:


> I was thinking landing strip what do guys usually prefer?


Anything that is neat is nice in my book. My wife gets both landing strips and triangles of varying sizes, I think this is just a function of he person doing it. She doesn't stay waxed, but even as she grows out, she keeps neatly shaped and thinned. I like the changes. If I had to pick, I guess I would go with a tiny landing strip. No matter the shape, there is something so special about mouthing or licking her perfectly smooth mound.


----------

